# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم کامپیوتر یا مهندسی برق؟

## mahy.dr80

سلام بر دوستان گرامی و عزیز  :Yahoo (76): 
آقا خلاصه بخوام بهتون بگم، تو بدترین دو راهی عمرم گیر کردم. بین این دو رشته واقعا موندم.
البته نسبت به رتبه ای که میارم متغیره اما در یک رنج ممکنه هر دو رو بتونم برم.
شدیدا دو دلم چون نمیدونم بین برق و علوم کامپیوتر کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.
از دوتا از معلم هام پرسیدم گفتن که الآن تو این سن شما نمیتونین درست راجب بازارکار و آینده یک رشته و اشتغال نظر بدین (نه اینکه به کل در نظر نگیرین) و گفتن بهترین کار اینه که علاقه رو ملاک اول قرار بدین.
خب من علاقه به رشته برق دارم واقعا، چند ویدئو تدریس از درس هایی مثل مدار دیدم و کلا ساخت قطعات الکترونیکی و به قولی ور رفتن باهاشون برام جالبه. از فیزیک سال یازدهم هم واقعا بیشتر از بقیه لذت بردم (در مورد الکترو مغناطیس و مدار، مطالعات خارج کتابی داشتم ولی چیزی باعث زده شدنم نشد) ولی خب میگن اون اصن ملاک درستی نیست.
از اون ور علوم کامپیوتر رو هم که بررسی کردم دیدم که تو درسشون ریاضی زیادی دارن (من بیشتر از همه به هندسه علاقه دارم که خب هندسه دبیرستان مال هزار سال پیشه هیچی، ولی به ریاضیات گسسته بیشتر از حسابان علاقه دارم؛ اینم بگم با ریاضی عمومی دانشگاه و جبرخطی و بهینه سازی...آشنایی دارم ) و همینطور کارشون با برنامه نویسی کم نیس (به حد مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیرسه صدالبته)؛ ولی از هرکدوم از دوستام شنیدم میگفتن زیاد علوم کامپیوتر تعریف نداره. این من رو خیلی دودل کرده چون نمیدونم آیا اونا با ذهنیت مهندسی کامپیوتر رفتن سمت علوم (میدونم که به دروس علوم پایه نزدیک تره و من اینو نکته مثبت میدونم) یا واقعا تحقیق کردن، بعد فهمیدن اشتباهه.
برای همین از بچه هایی که 4 ترم گذروندن از این دو رشته، (از خود این دو رشته باشه که خیلی عالی اگرم مهندس کامپیوتر نظری داره که مطمئنه، با جان و دل استقبال میکنم :Y (676): )بیان نظرشون رو بهم بگن خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم. ترم پایین ترم بود بازم به من کمک میکنه. (هرچی میخواهد دل تنگتان بگین من همرو میخونم، البته اگر وقت و حوصلشو داشتین)
پیشاپیش تشکر  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Falconeh

چرا مهندسی کامپیوتر نه؟ چرا علوم کامپیوتر؟
توی مهندسی خیلی بیشتر با مباحث برنامه نویسی و ساختمان داده ها و ریاضیات و درس شیرینی مثل مدار منطقی آشنا میشی.

----------


## mahy.dr80

> چرا مهندسی کامپیوتر نه؟ چرا علوم کامپیوتر؟
> توی مهندسی خیلی بیشتر با مباحث برنامه نویسی و ساختمان داده ها و ریاضیات و درس شیرینی مثل مدار منطقی آشنا میشی.


اگر مهندسی کامپیوتر بشه، اینا هیچی.
من بحثم برای رنجی از رتبست که مجبور بشم بین برق و علوم کامپیوتر یکیو انتخاب کنم.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بنظرم باید ببینی کدومو دوست داری یا استعدادت تو کدوم بیشتره و همه چی پول نیست، چون بخاطر پول انتخاب رشته کنی میری دانشگاه میبینی حوصله خوندن درساشو نداری، الکی هیچ میشه همه چی واست، بعدش شاکی میشی که چرا کار نیست، خب کار نیست که معنا نداره بلد باشی خودت کار رو میسازی ولی چون بخاطر پول یا سربازی رفتی دانشگاه با علاقه نرفتی نتونستی اونطور که باید علمش رو یاد بگیری تا در آینده به کار ببری

----------


## fergali

اگه با علوم پایه مشکلی ندارید ، به نظر من علوم کامپیوتر رشته خوبیه براتون . توی خارج از کشور به خصوص این رشته خیلی رونق داره .توی ایران هم چون نسبتا جدیده و اکثرا با دید مهندسی کامپیوتر وارد این رشته میشن ، بعد از مدتی از انتخاب شون دلسرد میشن.
بازار کار هم شما در بد بینانه ترین حالت ، برنامه نویس میشید که خب حقوق بسیار خوبی هم داره . توی بازار کار هم الان ، اکثر رشته های ریاضی بجز همین رشته های مرتبط با کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و امثالهم ، وضعیت خیلی جالبی ندارن ( مگر اینکه کسی واقعا دارای اطلاعات و علم مناسب باشه )

----------


## telma_alen

بنظرم کامپیوتر گرچه برق قطعا پرطرداره مخصوصا بین رتبه های پایین و پرستیژ بالایی داره
ولی کامپیوتر گسترده تره و بااحتمال بیشتری کار گیرت میاد اگرم نیاد تو اینقدر علمشو داری که مثلا با برنامه نویسی زدن اموزشگاه و تدریس   و مثلا در اخرین گزینه خدمات کامپیوتری که البته دوبحث کاملا مجزان اولی نرم افزاره اخری سخت افزار اما تو جفتشو بلدی
اما بازم بنظرم بهتره
هرچند باید از مهندسین همین رشته پرسید

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام بر دوستان گرامی و عزیز 
> آقا خلاصه بخوام بهتون بگم، تو بدترین دو راهی عمرم گیر کردم. بین این دو رشته واقعا موندم.
> البته نسبت به رتبه ای که میارم متغیره اما در یک رنج ممکنه هر دو رو بتونم برم.
> شدیدا دو دلم چون نمیدونم بین برق و علوم کامپیوتر کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.
> از دوتا از معلم هام پرسیدم گفتن که الآن تو این سن شما نمیتونین درست راجب بازارکار و آینده یک رشته و اشتغال نظر بدین (نه اینکه به کل در نظر نگیرین) و گفتن بهترین کار اینه که علاقه رو ملاک اول قرار بدین.
> خب من علاقه به رشته برق دارم واقعا، چند ویدئو تدریس از درس هایی مثل مدار دیدم و کلا ساخت قطعات الکترونیکی و به قولی ور رفتن باهاشون برام جالبه. از فیزیک سال یازدهم هم واقعا بیشتر از بقیه لذت بردم (در مورد الکترو مغناطیس و مدار، مطالعات خارج کتابی داشتم ولی چیزی باعث زده شدنم نشد) ولی خب میگن اون اصن ملاک درستی نیست.
> از اون ور علوم کامپیوتر رو هم که بررسی کردم دیدم که تو درسشون ریاضی زیادی دارن (من بیشتر از همه به هندسه علاقه دارم که خب هندسه دبیرستان مال هزار سال پیشه هیچی، ولی به ریاضیات گسسته بیشتر از حسابان علاقه دارم؛ اینم بگم با ریاضی عمومی دانشگاه و جبرخطی و بهینه سازی...آشنایی دارم ) و همینطور کارشون با برنامه نویسی کم نیس (به حد مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیرسه صدالبته)؛ ولی از هرکدوم از دوستام شنیدم میگفتن زیاد علوم کامپیوتر تعریف نداره. این من رو خیلی دودل کرده چون نمیدونم آیا اونا با ذهنیت مهندسی کامپیوتر رفتن سمت علوم (میدونم که به دروس علوم پایه نزدیک تره و من اینو نکته مثبت میدونم) یا واقعا تحقیق کردن، بعد فهمیدن اشتباهه.
> برای همین از بچه هایی که 4 ترم گذروندن از این دو رشته، (از خود این دو رشته باشه که خیلی عالی اگرم مهندس کامپیوتر نظری داره که مطمئنه، با جان و دل استقبال میکنم)بیان نظرشون رو بهم بگن خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم. ترم پایین ترم بود بازم به من کمک میکنه. (هرچی میخواهد دل تنگتان بگین من همرو میخونم، البته اگر وقت و حوصلشو داشتین)
> پیشاپیش تشکر


به نظرم من طبق گفته هایی که خودتون فرمودید که ریاضیات گسسته رو دوست دارید مهندسی کامپیوتر رو در اولویت قرار بدید چون هم بازار کارش خوبه هم خوداشتغالیش خوبه هم مهاجرتی اش و ترند جهان هم هست در حال حاضر واگر رتبه خوبی آوردید مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگله های تهران رو (آزاد-سراسری) ملاک قرار بدهید چون که طبق اعلام خود وزارت فناوری و ارتباطات ضریب نفوذ رشته های حوزه آی تی در تهران تقریبا 13 برابر شهرستانهاست و موقعیت شغلی اش هم با توجه به همین بهتر خواهد بود 
بین مهندسی برق و علوم کامپیوتر هر دو ریاضیات خیلی قوی رو میطلبن مخصوصا علوم کامپیوتر ولی بازار کار مهندسی برق در داخل کشور بهتر از علوم کامپیوتر هست  و حوزه خود اشتغالی هم داره و مهاجرت ش هم به شرطی که حوزه های حساس تحقیق نکنید تا حدی خوبه 
ولی علوم کامپیوتر بیشتر شبیه علوم پایه ایست در رشته ی کامپیوتر که بازار کار داخلی اش چندان قابل تعریف نیست و تنها در صورتی این رشته رو انتخاب کنید که میخوایید کار علمی بکنید مثل استاد دانشگاه بودن یا تحقیقات  خفن در حوزه کامپیوتر  و .... البته علوم کامپیوتر موقعیت شغلی خوبی در خارج از ایران داره و اسم کامپیوتر قولتون نزنه واحد های برنامه نویسی این رشته خیلی خیلی کمتر از رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر هست و اصلا هدف این رشته تربیت و تعلیم برنامه نویس نیست هدفش درک منطق کامپیوتر با استفاده از علم ریاضیه  
دقت:اینها همه فقط نظر من در مورد این سه تا رشته بود اکیدا توصیه میکنم حرفهای من رو ملاک انتخاب رشته قرار ندهید و با دقت در مورد رشته ها تحقیق کنید و علاقتون رو ملاک انتخاب قرار بدهید.موفق باشید

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بر دوستان گرامی و عزیز 
> آقا خلاصه بخوام بهتون بگم، تو بدترین دو راهی عمرم گیر کردم. بین این دو رشته واقعا موندم.
> البته نسبت به رتبه ای که میارم متغیره اما در یک رنج ممکنه هر دو رو بتونم برم.
> شدیدا دو دلم چون نمیدونم بین برق و علوم کامپیوتر کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.
> از دوتا از معلم هام پرسیدم گفتن که الآن تو این سن شما نمیتونین درست راجب بازارکار و آینده یک رشته و اشتغال نظر بدین (نه اینکه به کل در نظر نگیرین) و گفتن بهترین کار اینه که علاقه رو ملاک اول قرار بدین.
> خب من علاقه به رشته برق دارم واقعا، چند ویدئو تدریس از درس هایی مثل مدار دیدم و کلا ساخت قطعات الکترونیکی و به قولی ور رفتن باهاشون برام جالبه. از فیزیک سال یازدهم هم واقعا بیشتر از بقیه لذت بردم (در مورد الکترو مغناطیس و مدار، مطالعات خارج کتابی داشتم ولی چیزی باعث زده شدنم نشد) ولی خب میگن اون اصن ملاک درستی نیست.
> از اون ور علوم کامپیوتر رو هم که بررسی کردم دیدم که تو درسشون ریاضی زیادی دارن (من بیشتر از همه به هندسه علاقه دارم که خب هندسه دبیرستان مال هزار سال پیشه هیچی، ولی به ریاضیات گسسته بیشتر از حسابان علاقه دارم؛ اینم بگم با ریاضی عمومی دانشگاه و جبرخطی و بهینه سازی...آشنایی دارم ) و همینطور کارشون با برنامه نویسی کم نیس (به حد مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیرسه صدالبته)؛ ولی از هرکدوم از دوستام شنیدم میگفتن زیاد علوم کامپیوتر تعریف نداره. این من رو خیلی دودل کرده چون نمیدونم آیا اونا با ذهنیت مهندسی کامپیوتر رفتن سمت علوم (میدونم که به دروس علوم پایه نزدیک تره و من اینو نکته مثبت میدونم) یا واقعا تحقیق کردن، بعد فهمیدن اشتباهه.
> برای همین از بچه هایی که 4 ترم گذروندن از این دو رشته، (از خود این دو رشته باشه که خیلی عالی اگرم مهندس کامپیوتر نظری داره که مطمئنه، با جان و دل استقبال میکنم)بیان نظرشون رو بهم بگن خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم. ترم پایین ترم بود بازم به من کمک میکنه. (هرچی میخواهد دل تنگتان بگین من همرو میخونم، البته اگر وقت و حوصلشو داشتین)
> پیشاپیش تشکر


هی میخام نیام انجمن ولی به خاطر اطلاعات اشتباهی که ممکنه بقیه بدن و مسیر زندگی یه نفر تغییر کنه نمیتونم
بگذریم
من قبلا رشته برق بودم و الان هم مهندسی کامپیوتر میخونم
بزار بهت بگم که علوم کامپیوتر بازار کار خوبی نداره و در واقع هنوز اونطوری که باید و شاید تو جامعه ما جا افتاده نیست و کاراشو فارغ التحصیل های باقی رشته ها انجام میدن(یه سر به سایت های استخدامی بزنی متوجه میشی)
سمت علوم کامپیوتر نرو
با توجه به تعریفایی که کردی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر برات مناسبه اما اگه نشد برو برق چون با رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر درس مشترک زیاد دارن مخصوصا که گرایش سخت افزار مهندسی کامپیوتر خیلی شبیه گرایش الکترونیک تو رشته مهندسی برقه
این نظر منه که سمت علوم کامپیوتر نرو مگر اینکه یه پول خوب داشته باشی برا مهاجرت
رشته برق برات مناسب تر از علوم کامپیوتره قطعا

----------


## Paxton

> سلام بر دوستان گرامی و عزیز 
> آقا خلاصه بخوام بهتون بگم، تو بدترین دو راهی عمرم گیر کردم. بین این دو رشته واقعا موندم.
> البته نسبت به رتبه ای که میارم متغیره اما در یک رنج ممکنه هر دو رو بتونم برم.
> شدیدا دو دلم چون نمیدونم بین برق و علوم کامپیوتر کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.
> از دوتا از معلم هام پرسیدم گفتن که الآن تو این سن شما نمیتونین درست راجب بازارکار و آینده یک رشته و اشتغال نظر بدین (نه اینکه به کل در نظر نگیرین) و گفتن بهترین کار اینه که علاقه رو ملاک اول قرار بدین.
> خب من علاقه به رشته برق دارم واقعا، چند ویدئو تدریس از درس هایی مثل مدار دیدم و کلا ساخت قطعات الکترونیکی و به قولی ور رفتن باهاشون برام جالبه. از فیزیک سال یازدهم هم واقعا بیشتر از بقیه لذت بردم (در مورد الکترو مغناطیس و مدار، مطالعات خارج کتابی داشتم ولی چیزی باعث زده شدنم نشد) ولی خب میگن اون اصن ملاک درستی نیست.
> از اون ور علوم کامپیوتر رو هم که بررسی کردم دیدم که تو درسشون ریاضی زیادی دارن (من بیشتر از همه به هندسه علاقه دارم که خب هندسه دبیرستان مال هزار سال پیشه هیچی، ولی به ریاضیات گسسته بیشتر از حسابان علاقه دارم؛ اینم بگم با ریاضی عمومی دانشگاه و جبرخطی و بهینه سازی...آشنایی دارم ) و همینطور کارشون با برنامه نویسی کم نیس (به حد مهندسی کامپیوتر نمیرسه صدالبته)؛ ولی از هرکدوم از دوستام شنیدم میگفتن زیاد علوم کامپیوتر تعریف نداره. این من رو خیلی دودل کرده چون نمیدونم آیا اونا با ذهنیت مهندسی کامپیوتر رفتن سمت علوم (میدونم که به دروس علوم پایه نزدیک تره و من اینو نکته مثبت میدونم) یا واقعا تحقیق کردن، بعد فهمیدن اشتباهه.
> برای همین از بچه هایی که 4 ترم گذروندن از این دو رشته، (از خود این دو رشته باشه که خیلی عالی اگرم مهندس کامپیوتر نظری داره که مطمئنه، با جان و دل استقبال میکنم)بیان نظرشون رو بهم بگن خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم. ترم پایین ترم بود بازم به من کمک میکنه. (هرچی میخواهد دل تنگتان بگین من همرو میخونم، البته اگر وقت و حوصلشو داشتین)
> پیشاپیش تشکر


سلام دوست خوبم.

راستش مقایسه کردن دو رشته، کاری بس دشواره !
*چیزی که خیلی خیلی میتونه تعیین کننده باشه علاقه ی شماست.
*
مهندسی برق و علوم کامپیوتر دو دنیای متفاوت هستن.
شما باید ببینی با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنی.

خیلی خیلی خلاصه بخوام بگم، شما توی علوم کامپیوتر از پایه ریاضیات میخونی. چون درواقع بیس تمام کامپیوتر ها ریاضیاته.
درس ها شباهت بسیار زیادی با رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربرد ها داره. بعدش کم کم وارد مباحث تخصصی تر علوم کامپیوتر میشی.
در کل بسیار با مباحث تئوریک و نظریه ای و اثباتی روبرو هستی. (برای بعضیا جذابه ، برای بعضیا خیر)

درمقابل شما تو مهندسی برق ابتدا دروس پایه ریاضیات و فیزیک میخونی و ترم سوم چهارم به بعد وارد دروس اصلی برق میشی.
اکثر دروس ترکیبی هستن از تئوری و کاربردی.
تا ترم پنجم اشتراکات نسبتا خوبی با مهندسی کامپیوتر داره (ولی به این علت نباید برق رو انتخاب کنی!)
پایه ی اصلی رشته ی برق، ریاضیاته (بسته به انتخاب گرایشت ممکنه با ریاضیات بیشتر یا کمتری روبرو بشی. گرایش های کنترل و مخابرات بیشترین ریاضیات رو دارن). 
به همین خاطر میشنوی که میگن سخت ترین رشته ی مهندسیه ! ولی اگر علاقه داشته باشی رشته ی بسیار جذاب و شیرینیه.

درمورد بازار کار، کاملا بستگی به خودت داره .
من دیدم شخصی رو که علوم کامپیوتر خونده و در کنارش به برنامه نویسی مسلط شده و درآمد خوبی داره.
و همینطور شخصی رو دیدم که علوم کامپیوتر خونده و بیکاره چون چیزی بلد نیست.
درمورد برق هم دقیقا همینطوره. اگر پیگیر باشی کار خوب هست.

درضمن جفت رشته ها برای اپلای بسیار بسیار خوبن.

----------

